# Tips for 70 GTO Repop Fender Alignment



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

First off, I AM NOT A BODY MAN! This is my first attempt at a restortion and i did not grow up working on old cars. But for anyone who is using aftermarket fenders on your 70 GTO, heres how I got mine to line up properly with the rocker and lower portion of the door. Aftermarket fenders tend to stick out a little too far down there. Hopefully this walkthrough will help some of you. There are 4 spot welds you need to drill out to free the brace from the lower section of the fender. Then make two cuts on the brace so you can pull it away from the fender. Next make a series of relief cuts on the fender where the metal wraps around to tuck in behind the door. Then get your fender lined up on the body. Push in and pull out on the fender until everything is lining up nicely. If you're working alone like me you'll need to wedge something against the lower fender to hold it in place while you tack it in place through the door opening on the inside of the car. Once you get it tacked where you want it you can take the fender off and weld all your relief cuts and the brace back in place. You will have to take the fender on and off several times during this process and you might have to trim some pieces off if you bottom out against the body. But I am a total rookie and it turned out good enough for me. Not perfect, but if you have more patience than me, yours certainly can be. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Excellent job and great tips with photos. Came out really well. Where did the fenders come from? This may help others who buy from the same source.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Brand name is Dynacorn. only other fitment issues to look for is where the marker lights go you might need a little massaging to get them to seat right, and along your windshield trim. If you're a perfectionist you might have to weld up and grind down to get the gap just right where it meets the upper half of the door.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Only one mfg of these, Dynacorn is the distributor. Been my hands on experience that the rh '70 fender is worse than drivers side in respect to the gap between the fender and door. The problem carrys over with the near $90 lwr fender patch panel. As mentioned, the marker light stampings, not acceptable, hammer time, then light filler, they will work on a driver. Only thing good can say about the repro '70 fenders is they are not total garbage like the repro '68-69's.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Correct, Pinion Head. I did the passenger side first to practice so I wouldn't screw up the drivers side, but it was worse both at the bottom and the very top. the way I evened out the gap at the top was I pulled the folded metal out, then used a hammer & dolley to pound it back in, giving it a more even curve. Good enough for me since I will spend 95% of my time on the driver side of the car anyways, plus you can't see it from my house! 

Just a side note, I used a lot of aftermarket metal on my 70. Fenders, hood, quarters, deck lid, outer wheel house, filler panel, and rear valence. To be honest, the fit is much better than you would expect. Better than any other year GTO. Granted, I don't think there is a single panel that couldn't benefit from slight tweaking, but it's going to be a driver. Nothing has to be perfect. That being said, most panels will need some massaging to fit correctly. You cant just slap 5 or 6 pieces of taiwan sheet metal on a 46 year old american car and expect things to work perfectly.


----------



## Mizzou.Mike (Apr 4, 2017)

Those fenders turned out great! Nice write up with good photos.


----------

